# Quickbooks Simple Start



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone using it?
I need to start sending invoices from the field and not just at home.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm doing the 30 day free trial of essentials (3 users) . Using my ipad in the field. My wife's using her ipad to do the books from the couch. Accountant will be the third person. 
So far so good. 
Watered down version of Qb pro, but that's a good thing. 
Previously used invoice2go premium (same price) but decided not to renew. It was awesome except my accountant couldn't use it officially. Doesn't have bank accounts etc. (invoice2go works both on and offline)

One of the cons is I think Qb online needs an internet connection to work, although I haven't confirmed this. My iPad has LTE so it's not an issue for me. 

One feature I love about Qb online is the ability to add a micro statement to my invoices. A lot of work I do is for GC's who still owe me for previous work. Some like to play the carrot game so this saves me a step. 

Another feature is the sign off on an estimate. I don't use it but I might in the future. 

I can't recommend it at this point but so far so good in my 2 weeks limited usage. I would recommend the 30 day free trial and see for yourself.


----------



## SwatchDeck (Mar 15, 2014)

You very well might be totally in dialed with Quickbooks. But I must say if you are looking for a more on the go solution you have to try Xero.com. I've been using this for the last couple of years and it has made invoicing and accounting a much more efficient and less overwhelming task. I use both iPad and iPhone and can create invoices in the field, on the road, or on a walk with my family. We also use quotientapp.com to create very detailed estimates with photo and video attachment ease. Quotient creates a draft invoice in Xero when a customer accepts our estimate. Meaning no more double inputing of customer information. Check them out, if you are in the position to make a change you will probably be pretty happy.


Brad Bolinger
Painting Oregon Inc.
SwatchDeckapp.com


----------



## Mhelpdesk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Bender! I'm from Mhelpdesk, and I'd like to introduce what we do. Our software is cloud-based and has a ton of features, but the ones of most relevance to you are probably the easy integration with Quickbooks and the online payment options. We have a web portal for your clients to pay online, and great communication features so you know where your team members are and what they're doing and how much to invoice for it at all times. Like, in realtime. One of our best features is the ease of use, so everyone on your team will be able to pick up how to use it really quickly, and then use it reliably in the future. Because if your people won't use the system it can't work for you. We have an online tour, and you can ask a staffer to walk you through a five minute personalized tour any time; we also have a two week free trial offer so you can test it and see if it's what you need. It may have more features than you need, but it may also be the one integrated system that will take some admin headaches away. Let me know if you've got some more questions. Hope this helps.


----------

